# searching information about a vintage/historic steel 28ft lifeboat



## Cyruse (12 mo ago)

Hello all,

New on this forum..I would kindly like to ask if somebody knows more about a specific vintage historic lifeboat as shown in the photographs. For several years I am trying to get more information about it without any luck.

Details: about 28ft long, about 10ft wide. Steel hull, originally galvanised, riveted (double rows) with lapped plates. Year of build unknown but the photo's are from 1965. The boats (there were multiple) where scrapped back then (and/or the vessel there originally belonging to), so probably build around '30 or 40's(?).The life boats where numbered. This particular one was saved from the scrapper.

An unusual detail about this life boat is the propulsion at the back. Story tells there was some sort of propellor in the back which also was used as as rudder (similar like an outboard). In the photo's its already removed. Propeller was driven by some sort of manual mechanism by the people in the boat? No engine, no separate rudder as far as I know.



















Maybe someone can tell me more about the yard it was build, or manufacturer, and when. Perhaps also which ship it came from (ocean liner, warship). The story goes these life boats came from a WW2 Victory or Liberty battleship, so an American origin, but that is not confirmed.

I can provide more details about this boat as I am the current owner of it. It's still alive and very well. Any help or insights would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Perplexed??? what is the written hyroglphics on the photo german/east european/scandavian? Thats the first question., the second is this a lifeboat-liftng hooks for the davit arms. or a ships tender- say for a passenger ship??


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

captainconfusion said:


> Perplexed??? what is the written hyroglphics on the photo german/east european/scandavian? Thats the first question., the second is this a lifeboat-liftng hooks for the davit arms. or a ships tender- say for a passenger ship??


It's Dutch - It just tells you that the photo was taken after the buoyancy tanks were removed.


----------



## Cyruse (12 mo ago)

Language is indeed Dutch. It tells that certain items are already removed from the life boat when the pictures were taken. 

It has lifting hooks for the davits so it was probably not a passenger tender.

As said, it has an unusual stern for a lifeboat. I also dont believe the warship origin as it was originally white and usually lifeboats on warships dont have that color (as far as i know). It also looks a pretty expensive lifeboat for that time.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

This boat, 28 x 10 ft would carry about 90 persons. Definitely a passenger vessel. Steel. I would assume built in late 30s or 40s. Note the No. 6. That were there were at least 5 more of them. Why it is not a tender? Tender and lifeboats were also launched from tenders. Otherwise how could they be launched? Tenders are always used as lifeboats. Except the tenders used on ss NORWAY or the ANDES but they were still launched under davits. The only ship that I have seen with a stern 'similar' to this was on board Nw AMSTERDAM 1938. The open stern for the propeller was likely for Flemming gear, not for an engine. Why put an engine in when you have enough passengers to work the Flemming gear! 

Stephen


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Fleming gear reminds me of Rajula. Similar size Lifeboats away every three weeks in Madras harbour. Similar to this description . . Fleming gear Good exercise and very practical. A couple of lifeboats had an engine but I don't remember if those had Fleming Gear as well, or oars. I wonder what modern lifeboats use.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes , Dutch. Note the writer call it a sloop , - but then again , that name is used to describe a multitude of
open boats in the Netherlands.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Modern lifeboats have engines. The reason is simple. The boats are completely enclosed so hence the need of the engine. The last enclosed boat that used oars was trireme! I doubt the passengers would like it!


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

It wasn't the heat and the flies so much; But that infernal drumming.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Think about the film 'Ben Hur'. Do whatever you do, don't p*ss off the skipper!


----------



## anchor down fwe (12 mo ago)

Cyruse said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New on this forum..I would kindly like to ask if somebody knows more about a specific vintage historic lifeboat as shown in the photographs. For several years I am trying to get more information about it without any luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## anchor down fwe (12 mo ago)

Cyruse said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New on this forum..I would kindly like to ask if somebody knows more about a specific vintage historic lifeboat as shown in the photographs. For several years I am trying to get more information about it without any luck.
> 
> ...


Liberty battleship - whats that?


----------



## Cyruse (12 mo ago)

Not a battleship, my bad. Victory and Liberty ships are cargo vessels build in WW2 in large numbers to compensate the losses of cargo ships because of German subs.

Thanks for the Fleming gear remarks. Upon closer examination in looks definately that this life boat was equipped with such a mechanism.


----------



## anchor down fwe (12 mo ago)

Cyruse said:


> Not a battleship, my bad. Victory and Liberty ships are cargo vessels build in WW2 in large numbers to compensate the losses of cargo ships because of German subs.
> 
> Thanks for the Fleming gear remarks. Upon closer examination in looks definately that this life boat was equipped with such a mechanism.


Kaiser & Oregon Shipyards
[Search domain oregonhistoryproject.org] https://www.oregonhistoryproject.org › articles › historical-records › kaiser-amp-oregon-shipyards
In 1940, Henry J. Kaiser signed an agreement with the British government to build 31 cargo ships to aid that country in their war effort. After scouting several sites, Kaiser chose to construct a new shipbuilding yard in Portland, Oregon, and on May 19, 1941, his Oregon Shipbuilding Corporation launched the first Liberty ship, The Star of Oregon. Liberty Factory: The Untold Story of Henry Kaiser's Oregon ...
[Search domain navyhistory.org] https://www.navyhistory.org › 2021 › 04 › liberty-factory-the-untold-story-of-henry-kaisers-oregon-shipyards
Kaiser was based in Richmond, California and initially had seven shipyards: three built by H. J. Kaiser and four smaller independent yards, plus an additional two in Portland, Oregon and one across the Columbia River in Vancouver, Washington. The first Liberty ship built in Portland, SS Star of Oregon, was launched 27 September 1941. Kaiser Shipyards - The Oregon Encyclopedia
[Search domain oregonencyclopedia.org] https://www.oregonencyclopedia.org › articles › kaiser_shipyards
By 1943, Kaiser workers were producing a Liberty ship on average in just 42 days, completing three each day. need I --say-- more?


*Sent:* Sunday, January 30, 2022 at 2:35 AM
*From:* "Ships Nostalgia" <[email protected]>
*To:* "anchor down fwe" <[email protected]>
*Subject:* Cyruse replied to "searching information about a vintage/historic steel 28ft lifeboat"


----------



## anchor down fwe (12 mo ago)

Portland Oregon was my home port - shipping off the board MMP union hall 1967-1994. FWE 1995 100% disability.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The lifeboat in the photos is not a boat type that would be used on a Liberty or Victory type. These ships carried 4 boats, 2 each side. Two of the boats were 24' x 7' - 31 persons, the other two were smaller, 22' x 6' 9" - 25 persons. The boat in the photo...28 x 10 ft would carry about 90 persons. 

'Anchor Down'... Welcome to Ships Nostalgia. Thanks for you first posts. Don't stop now!  
Best regards,

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

anchor down fwe said:


> Liberty battleship - whats that?


Hmmm, must have heard the term 'Liberty Boat' for battleships.  Time to get ashore for some grog and visit the knocking shop!


----------



## Charles Mattress (Apr 27, 2019)

Web capture_8-2-2022_172540_www.shipsnostalgia.com


----------



## Charles Mattress (Apr 27, 2019)

NO MORE CLUES 🐕


----------

